# Prevacid vs Prilosec vs Nexium vs Protonix



## Fancyfancy (Aug 19, 2011)

Just wanted to let people know that if you are not finding effective relief, prevacid appears to be the most effective PPI. That's based on my own 8 years on various PPIs and based on reading the medical literature out there. Also, it's more effective if you take it on a empty stomach (like first thing in the morning) and wait 40-60 minutes before eating anything. Hope this helps


----------

